# Recommended USB Wifi adapter

## Sipos

There may be a similar thread somewhere but, a quick search didn't reveal one. If you know of one, please link it. 

I'm looking to get a new USB Wifi adapter and, I'd like one that works perfectly well in Linux without using windows drivers. Anyone know of one? 

(ideally that is sold in the UK by a major online retailer like amazon.co.uk). I would be grateful for any recommendations.

----------

## asturm

Buying Wireless Sticks is sort of a hit and miss with Linux. First of all, because hardware vendors randomly change ASICs during production without changing model numbers, secondly there's still a lot of changes in existing chip drivers, often several possibly compatible drivers available with different pace of development and support...

Recently we had some trouble with a TL-WN821NC (atheros chip inside), which I finally identified as hardware failure after half a year of mostly hassle-free service, previously I tried a Linksys WUSB600N "v2" (some Ralink rt2870 chip) which I never got running, now I've ordered a Zyxel G-202 (Zydas chip) that should work, at least according to Ubuntu hardware FAQ.

----------

## ronmon

I bought one of these about 6 months ago. Works like a charm.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704046

Here's a huge list of what is know to work.

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB

----------

## Sipos

Sorry for the late reply. 

I bought a TP-LINK TL-WN422G from Amazon UK. It doesn't say which version it is on the page but, the version I got is the v2 which is listed as supported by the kernel wifi drivers page. Thanks for the advice.

----------

